# [SOLVED] Intel Atom 330 and MB D945GCLF2 which video card

## Joseph_sys

I have Intel Atom 330 and MB D945GCLF2 

From the manual it says:

Integrated graphics via the IntelÂ® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (IntelÂ® GMA 950)

Back panel S-Video output via a Chrontel CH7021A SDTV/HDTV Encoder

What video to put in make.conf VIDEO-CARDS=?

I've seen some having "i810" but dmesg does not show any reference to "i810"

2.) I'm planning to use xfce4 

Do I have to setup and configure X before?

I know XFCE4 is using hal so I'm not sure if I have to manually configure anything or just put in make.cong:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

or 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"Last edited by Joseph_sys on Mon Nov 30, 2009 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## javeree

Should normally be

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

the latest "intel" driver should include the older i810 functionality

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *javeree wrote:*   

> Should normally be
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
> 
> the latest "intel" driver should include the older i810 functionality

 

In addtion, I think I should emerge: x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel 

isn't it?

----------

## eccerr0r

Portage should pick up xf86-video-intel through dependencies automatically, but you may need to use --newuse to pick them up.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Portage should pick up xf86-video-intel through dependencies automatically, but you may need to use --newuse to pick them up.

 

I've changed:

VIDEO_CARD="intel"

but "emerge --newuse -p world" does not pull: xf86-video-intel

I think I have to do it manually.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Portage should pick up xf86-video-intel through dependencies automatically, but you may need to use --newuse to pick them up.

 

Yes, it does pull xf86-video-intel driver when I emerge xorg-X11.

I've emerge xfce4 and was under impression that X11 would be emerged automatically as dependency, but it wasn't .

----------

## eccerr0r

Kind of weird but the X server does not need to be a dependency of xfce, but should be a dependency of your 'world' if you emerged it correctly...

You don't need a monitor on the machine running xfce to use it (hint: virtual remote desktop).  That's why it's not a dependency.

----------

